# ‘79 Gheenoe Facelift



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

My 17 year old NOT touching the first coat of Interlux Perfection. Rolled and tipped - looks great from 15’ away. Used Interlux Epoxy Primekote, which is white. I think a gray primer would have been easier to cover. Did 3 coats of Perfection and a fourth might have been a good idea.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

My intent was to pole from my Yeti 45. Until I didn’t strap it down and lost it somewhere around Cocoa and Merritt Island. So I used leftover foam and glass to make a lightweight version of one. Had a metal shop make the angle frame legs for $100, but everything else was scrap. Probably weighs 10#.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Platform weighs 11#


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2019)

Great job brother!


----------



## Valeflyfisherman (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm planning on painting my 15'4" inside and out, what did you use to clean the boat in prep for the painintin and interior fiberglass work. Im doing it in all camo like Bottomland style.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

This is awesome, I would like to do something similar to my rig, she's in fine shape now, but a fresh coat of paint and a couple of mods would be sweet, and this is a great example. 

Nice job.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Valeflyfisherman said:


> View attachment 86702
> I'm planning on painting my 15'4" inside and out, what did you use to clean the boat in prep for the painintin and interior fiberglass work. Im doing it in all camo like Bottomland style.


I don’t think there’s any easy way to do it. I sanded the inside and out (with the help of my sons), primed the exterior and interior, used Interlux Perfection on outside and Interlux Brightside on interior. Most wear areas are covered with Seadek, so I think Brightside is fine.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

Battfisher said:


> View attachment 86670
> Platform weighs 11#


What material did you use for the cover of the platform?


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

It’s Seadek. I ordered a cheaper EVA foam from Amazon (half the cost), but it was obvious why it was cheaper. I sent it back and ordered Seadek. You can get it custom cut and the edges routed, but I just cut it with a box cutter with a new blade.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

Battfisher said:


> It’s Seadek. I ordered a cheaper EVA foam from Amazon (half the cost), but it was obvious why it was cheaper. I sent it back and ordered Seadek. You can get it custom cut and the edges routed, but I just cut it with a box cutter with a new blade.


Awesome, I was wondering if it was actual seadeck you ordered in bulk, because it looks higher quality than most no-name brands. Did you go through them on Amazon, or their actual website? 

I appreciate the replies, I may bug you some more throughout my refurb process via dm if you do not mind.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

derf1865 said:


> Awesome, I was wondering if it was actual seadeck you ordered in bulk, because it looks higher quality than most no-name brands. Did you go through them on Amazon, or their actual website?
> 
> I appreciate the replies, I may bug you some more throughout my refurb process via dm if you do not mind.


Also, does its come with adhesive on it, or do you have to apply it yourself?


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Ordered one sheet from their website, and picked one sheet up from their shop. It’s in Rockledge, Florida, about a half mile from my mom’s assisted living facility (I’m in Orlando). I have Amazon Prime, but the cost was the same and I got the delivery from Seadek in 2 days. 

Seadek comes with a high quality 3M adhesive. The cheaper stuff said theirs was 3M, but when I got it a good bit of the protective backing had separated from the adhesive. The edges were uneven as well. 

In all honesty, it was @Boatbrains that talked me through the majority of my build. I’d never done any of this stuff before and he appears to have boundless patience. I learned A LOT from this little project - enough to know i’ll fish this little Gheenoe for a few years and then have James build me an X-caliber.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

Battfisher said:


> Ordered one sheet from their website, and picked one sheet up from their shop. It’s in Rockledge, Florida, about a half mile from my mom’s assisted living facility (I’m in Orlando). I have Amazon Prime, but the cost was the same and I got the delivery from Seadek in 2 days.
> 
> Seadek comes with a high quality 3M adhesive. The cheaper stuff said theirs was 3M, but when I got it a good bit of the protective backing had separated from the adhesive. The edges were uneven as well.
> 
> In all honesty, it was @Boatbrains that talked me through the majority of my build. I’d never done any of this stuff before and he appears to have boundless patience. I learned A LOT from this little project - enough to know i’ll fish this little Gheenoe for a few years and then have James build me an X-caliber.


Lol, that was literally my thought. Tinker with mine and fish it until BB gets his production open to the public. I've been toying with the idea of stepping up to something else sooner rather than later, but I love my little boat and still have a lot to learn.

I really appreciate the info. I have found that part of the fun of owning a rig is the experience of learning about the vessel and navigating, not just fishing. 

Now I guess I have to ask @Boatbrains for permission to bother him.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WoW ! That turned out great ! too much work for me !!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

noeettica said:


> WoW ! That turned out great ! too much work for me !!!


The good things in life don’t come free or easy!


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

noeettica said:


> WoW ! That turned out great ! too much work for me !!!


Agreed. But since my dad, who passed away in 1996, bought it from Gheenoe in 1979 and I caught my first trout in it, and my sons both caught their first trout in it too, I figured it was worth the effort.


----------

